# Whatsit for insomniacs



## 480sparky (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 24, 2012)

Potato.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 24, 2012)

a hinge?​


----------



## Archer (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like leather with a partial punch.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 24, 2012)

brass knuckles
a door knocker
a metal plate
a trophy ​


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 24, 2012)

Brass drawer pull plate?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 25, 2012)

Hint:  Another part of it:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 25, 2012)

Potato on a felt pedestool?


----------



## Desi (Feb 25, 2012)

a coin


----------



## cguron (Feb 25, 2012)

sofa leather


----------



## Tony S (Feb 25, 2012)

It's spring training.... a glove.


----------



## Dracaena (Feb 26, 2012)

A dogs bone ?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

slippers.


----------



## DorkSterr (Feb 26, 2012)

Couch?


----------



## Beast95 (Feb 26, 2012)

A bed >.>


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 26, 2012)

Next clue:  Another part of it:


----------



## borisnikon (Feb 27, 2012)

Cover of an old book?


----------



## hw13 (Feb 27, 2012)

Button?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Loaf of bread


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 27, 2012)

A wider view:


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 28, 2012)

end cap of a used cylindrical fuse?


----------



## Tony S (Feb 28, 2012)

So give it up already....

  for something for us insomniacs it's finally put me to sleep.  How long is appropriate for a "what's it" thread to run before giving the answer?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 28, 2012)

Tony S said:


> So give it up already....
> 
> for something for us insomniacs it's finally put me to sleep. How long is appropriate for a "what's it" thread to run before giving the answer?



I agree. In the end it's Sparky's rodeo.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> end cap of a used cylindrical fuse?


----------



## Tony S (Feb 28, 2012)

Phew, now I can go back to not sleeping.   lol  

That was a challenging one


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 28, 2012)

hey, I finally got one...

is that a 70-300 with a TC you're shooting with?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> ............is that a 70-300 with a TC you're shooting with?



Extension tubes.


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 28, 2012)

ah, not too shabby..


----------

